# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > حرفه ای: برنامه نویسی برای موبایل با  ویژوال بیسیک mobilevb - 6

## farboodj1375

با سلام خدمت همگی.همونطور که میدونید یه نرم افزار هست به نام mobilevb که در اون شما در محیط برنامه نویسی ویژوال بیسیک 6 , دقیقا با کدنویسی ویژوال بیسیک 6 یه برنامه مینویسین و در نهایت فایل sis تولید میکنین که برای گوشی های موبایل که از symbian پشتیبانی میکنند قابل استفاده خواهد بود.گفتم اگه دوستان حاضر باشن تو این تایپیک رو این نرم افزار و نکات اون کار کنیم.
------ راستی اگه کسی لینک برنامه یا ک.ر.ک اون رو میخواد بگه تا بذارم.

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

آره اگه لینکشونو بزاری عالی میشه.منظورت همون AppForgeMobileVB هست دیگه؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
فقط با فرمت sis؟! 
منظورم اینه که خروجی java ندارد؟

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

راستش اصلا فرمت sis هم نمیده یه فایل هایی تولید میکنه که با یه برنامه دیگه اونا رو باید تو فایل آرشیو sis بریزی.
خروجی جاوا هم نداره ولی اگه داشت معجزه میکرد.

----------


## _behnam_

لینکو بزاری همراه با کرک ممنون میشیم

----------


## Snoopboy

لطفا لینک برنامه + کرک رو بزار خیلی ممنون

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم*

#نسخه* *3.5**، حجم: ~30MB*
http://www.mobilefan.net/Palm-OS.nsf...mOS-3.1-to-5.x

*لینک2:*
http://mousa.persiangig.ir/symbian-d...vb-sharif.html

موفق باشید

----------


## king ag

حالا اینی که شما گذاشتی به فرمت هایی مثل sis و java تبدیل میکنه یا نه که دانلود کنیم؟
آقای *farboodj1375* بزار دیگه منتظر چی هستی؟
ای که سوال کردن نداره
ممنون از mohsenvj عزیز
______________________________
راستی لینک 2 خرابه

----------


## NSNhaCkEr

یک چیزی معرفی کنید که با vb برنامه نویسی کنیم ولی خروجیش برنامه java برای موبایل باشه ... ؟ :D اگر همچین چیزی باشه که خیلی توپه...

----------


## محسن واژدی

> حالا اینی که شما گذاشتی به فرمت هایی مثل sis و java تبدیل میکنه یا نه که دانلود کنیم؟


این لینک دانلود همون برنامه ای است که جناب *farboodj1375*معرفی کرده اند، البته بنده هنوز دانلودش نکرده ام اما بگفته دوست عزیز *farboodj1375* خروجی آن sis خواهد بود
همینطور این نسخه 3.5 بود، نسخه 4.0 هم موجود است که میتوانید  با یک جستجو داخل google آنرا بیابید




> راستی لینک 2 خرابه


لینک دوم روی رایانه خودم بنابردلایلی باز نشد و نتونستم صحتش رو بررسی کنم

موفق باشید

----------


## king ag

با عرض پوزش از دوستان گرامی
یک چیز بسیار عالی
برای تبدیل فایل sis به جاوا میتونید از نرم افزار Sis 2 siSx Jar Converter استفاده کنید
ورژن 1.0 رو براتون آپلودش میکنم
فکر نکنم ورژن های بالاتر داشته باشه
امیدوارم مورد قبول واقع بشه
حجمشم کمه


```
http://up.iranblog.com/images/pbmx312nefnftwooxx5g.rar
```

----------


## king ag

این که به sis تبدیل نمیکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

> این که به sis تبدیل نمیکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟


بنده هنوز دانلودش نکرده ام البته اینگونه آقای  *pcdownload.bloghaa.com*  در پست 4# گفته اند فرمت خروجی را sis نمیدهد برای تولید sis بایستی فایل های export شده را در یک فرمت sis بریزید

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

امکان تبدیل برنامه sis به جاوا وجود نداره.
برنامه های sis برای سیستم عامل سیمبیان نوشته میشن.در این سیستم عامل مثل بقیه سیستم عامل ها انواع Api و سرویس و کلی چیز دیگه وجود داره.
ولی برنامه های جاوا روی یک ماشین مجازی که توی J2ME هم کاملا محافظت شده هست اجرا میشه.بنابراین امکاناتی برای استفاده از API های سیمبیان
در کد نویسی جاوا وجود نداره اگه این برنامه جاوا توی سیمبیان اجرا بشه.
و کلا تو موبایلی که سیمبیان نداره.Api یی وجود نداره بخوای ازش استفاده هم بکنی.
*بنابر این امکان تبدیل برنامه های سیمبیان به جاوا وجود نداره.*

احتمالا دیدید که قدرت برنامه های sis خیلی بیشتر از جاوا هست دلیلشم استفاده صحیح از سخت افزار هست.

تو موبایل های سونی اریکسون که اکثرا سیستم عامل ندارن.از پردازنده های ARM  استفاده شده.
و ماشین مجازی جاوا را به زبان اسمبلی همین پردازنده مینویسن و نصب میکنن روی موبایل.
اما امکاناتی هم وجود داره که ما مستقیما به جای استفاده از برنامه های جاوا به زبان اسمبلی پردازنده برنامه بنویسیم
و روی موبایل استفاده کنیم فرمت اینگونه برنامه های سیستمی elf هست.برای راحتی کار- برنامه نویسا توابع مهم را نوشتن و باید به عنوان
Api به موبایل سونی اریکسون خود فلش کنید.بعد از اینکار با زبان C++‎ هم میشه برنامه های elf ساخت.
*برنامه های elf که روی موبایل های سونی اریکسون اجرا میشن قدرت و توانایی برنامه های sis نوکیا و در برخی موارد بیشتر از اون را هم دارن.*
پس اونایی که میخوان برنامه های قدرتمندی مثل sis را روی موبایل جاوای خود داشته باشن بهتره دنبال برنامه های ویژه elf برای موبایل خود باشن.

و کسایی هم که دنبال ساخت برنامه های sis هستن هم C++‎ و هم vb تو این زمینه کارآمد هست.

بعد از کامپایل برنامه با Appforgeچندتا فایل به شما تحویل میده.
البته همین فایل قابلیت اجرایی داره تو سیمبیان.و میتونین کل پوشه ای که کامپایل کردین را به قسمت برنامه ها بریزینو از تو موبایل اجرا کنین.
ولی تبدیل این فایل ها به sis تقریبا یه نصاب برای برنامه میسازه که با نصب خودش همون فایل ها رو دوباره به پوشه برنامه ها میریزه.

----------


## farboodj1375

با سلام خدمت همگی . ببخشید یکم دیر شد.لینک رو در پایین گذاشتم.خودم از همین لینک دانلود کردم.(منبع:www.escade.blogfa.com)

این برنامه روی خود ویژوال بیسیک نصب میشه.یعنی هر وقت ویبی رو باز کنین میپرسه میخواین موبایل برنامه نویسی کنین یا نه؟----در ضمن بعد کامپایل هم فایل sis میده.


http://ce.sharif.edu/~moradi/download/mobile/Crossfire56.exe

----------


## farboodj1375

دوباره سلام.یک برنامه خیلی ساده که با mobilevb درست کردم رو گذاشتم (sis).لطفا دانلود کنین و روی گوشی های مختلف تست کنین.(همین که نصب بشه کافیه).تو اون برنامه فقط از یه مسیج باکس استفاده کردم که با فشردن کلید های جهت مسیج رو نشون بده(گفتم , خیلی ساده هست ولی فقط برا اینه که ببینیم کار میکنه یا نه) . خودم هم رو  نوکیا 7610 امتحان کردم وسط نصب یهو از نصب خارج شد.حالا شما هم لطفا نتایج رو اعلام کنین.

لینک :  http://www.up98.org/images/xna4kxtcn9jl8a5xd6l1.sis

----------


## akbarg64

> امکان تبدیل برنامه sis به جاوا وجود نداره.
> برنامه های sis برای سیستم عامل سیمبیان نوشته میشن.در این سیستم عامل مثل بقیه سیستم عامل ها انواع Api و سرویس و کلی چیز دیگه وجود داره.
> ولی برنامه های جاوا روی یک ماشین مجازی که توی J2ME هم کاملا محافظت شده هست اجرا میشه.بنابراین امکاناتی برای استفاده از API های سیمبیان
> در کد نویسی جاوا وجود نداره اگه این برنامه جاوا توی سیمبیان اجرا بشه.
> و کلا تو موبایلی که سیمبیان نداره.Api یی وجود نداره بخوای ازش استفاده هم بکنی.
> *بنابر این امکان تبدیل برنامه های سیمبیان به جاوا وجود نداره.*
> 
> احتمالا دیدید که قدرت برنامه های sis خیلی بیشتر از جاوا هست دلیلشم استفاده صحیح از سخت افزار هست.
> 
> ...


سلام.اگه ببیشتر در این زمینه توضیح بدین ممنون میشم.موفق باشید.

----------


## M.T.P

> دوباره سلام.یک برنامه خیلی ساده که با mobilevb درست کردم رو گذاشتم (sis).لطفا دانلود کنین و روی گوشی های مختلف تست کنین.(همین که نصب بشه کافیه).تو اون برنامه فقط از یه مسیج باکس استفاده کردم که با فشردن کلید های جهت مسیج رو نشون بده(گفتم , خیلی ساده هست ولی فقط برا اینه که ببینیم کار میکنه یا نه) . خودم هم رو  نوکیا 7610 امتحان کردم وسط نصب یهو از نصب خارج شد.حالا شما هم لطفا نتایج رو اعلام کنین.
> 
> لینک :  http://www.up98.org/images/xna4kxtcn9jl8a5xd6l1.sis


رو Nokia E52 که S60v3 هست تست کردم ، ساپورت نشد.  :متفکر:

----------


## _behnam_

> دوباره سلام.یک برنامه خیلی ساده که با mobilevb درست کردم رو گذاشتم (sis).لطفا دانلود کنین و روی گوشی های مختلف تست کنین.(همین که نصب بشه کافیه).تو اون برنامه فقط از یه مسیج باکس استفاده کردم که با فشردن کلید های جهت مسیج رو نشون بده(گفتم , خیلی ساده هست ولی فقط برا اینه که ببینیم کار میکنه یا نه) . خودم هم رو نوکیا 7610 امتحان کردم وسط نصب یهو از نصب خارج شد.حالا شما هم لطفا نتایج رو اعلام کنین.
> 
> لینک :  http://www.up98.org/images/xna4kxtcn9jl8a5xd6l1.sis


منم رو 5800 تست کردم ساپورت نشد
دوستان روش صحیح ریجستر رو میشه توضیح بدید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

> سلام.اگه ببیشتر در این زمینه توضیح بدین ممنون میشم.موفق باشید.


موبایل های جاوا سیستم عامل ندارن.ولی موبایل های سیمبیان سیستم عامل دارن.
توی سیستم عامل API و سرویس های نرم افزاری و مدبریت فرآیندها و بستر نرم افزاری و مدیریت سخت افزار و ...
وجود داره.و توی موبایل هایی که سیستم عامل وجود ندارن همه این ها هم یا وجود نداره یا به صورت محدود توسط چندتا برنامه سیستمی کنترل میشه.
برنامه های sis از این امکانات سیستم عامل استفاده میکنه.و اگه سیستم عاملی در کار نباشه مسلما کار هم نخواهد کرد.حالا به هرچیزی که تبدیلش کنید.

محدودیت دوم محدودیت امنیتی هست.مثلا نرم افزاری به نام دزد گیر با فرمت sis وجود داره کار این نرم افزار اینه که اگه کسی از جلوی دوربین موبایل رد بشه به شماره ای که بهش دادین زنگ میزنه.
حالا اگه این برنامه را هم بتونید به جاوا تبدیل کنید.برای فیلمبرداری یک درخواست اجازه از طرف کاربر میکنه و برای زنگ زدن هم یه درخواست دیگه و تا به صورت دستی تایید نکنید به کارش ادامه نمیده 
و کلا عملکرد و هدف نرم افزار از بین میره.این اجازه ها توسط ماشین مجازی جاوا فرستاده و کنترل میشه.
ماشین مجازی جاوا هم نرم افزار یا سخت افزاری هست که برنامه های جاوا را اجرا میکنه.

اگه تو کامپیوترتون سیستم عامل نداشته باشین فقط میتونین برنامه های سیستمی به زبان اسمبلی پردازنده بنویسین و اجرا کنین که به سیستم عامل نیاز ندارن.
توی سونی اریکسون هم همین اتفاق میفته ولی به جای نوشتن یک برنامه به زبان اسمبلی تمام توابع مهم را که ارتباط مستقیم با سخت افزار دارن را با زبان اسمبلی می نویسن و میریزن تو فریمور
موبایل حالا با نرم افزاری مثل Embedded Workbench 4.0 Evaluation میتونید به زبان C++‎ برنامه ای با فرمت elf تولید کنید که از همون توابع برای کدنویسیش استفاده شده.
همون طور که مشاهده میکنید برنامه های elf به دلیل سیستمی بودن به صورت مستقیم با سخت افزار ارتباط بر قرار میکنن ولی برنامه های sis از طریق سیستم عامل این کارو میکنن.
بنابراین قدرت و سرعت برنامه های elf از sis بیشتره و هیچ محدودیتی در اونا وجود نداره.وچون از ماشین مجازی جاوا استفاده نمیکنه و پس برای انجام هر کاری از شما اجازه نمیگیره.
وهمون برنامه دزد گیر sis را هم میشه به صورت elf برای موبایل های جاوای سونی اریکسون نوشت.که کاراییش هم بیشتر خواهد بود.

و تا اونجایی که من یادمه appforge خروجی sis نمیداد شاید من یادم رفته.ولی به هر حال این فایل sis یک فایل فشرده هست که فایل های اصلی را داخلش ریختن
اگه تونصب مشکل دارید میتونید با برنامه UnSIS  محتوای برنامه sis را داخل یک پوشه بریزیر و این پوشه را به موبایل منتقل کرده و فایل را از داخل پوشه اجرا کنید.
دلیل نصب شدن هم احتمالا ناسازگاری با سیستم عامل گوشی هست چون سیمبیان ورژن های مختلفی داره.
و من احتمال میدم این برنامه های sis روی   S60 V1 3rd  یا یه چیزی تو این مایه ها کار کنه.

اگه در مورد نحوه راه اندازی elf تو سونی اریکسون هم خواستید بدونید.میتونم راهنمایی کنم.

----------


## akbarg64

> اگه در مورد نحوه راه اندازی elf تو سونی اریکسون هم خواستید بدونید.میتونم راهنمایی کنم.


بسیار عالی.اگه در این مورد هم توضیح بفرمایید ممنون میشم.در مورد گوشی های چینی هم اگه توضیح بدین ممنون میشم.چون فکر کنم روی این گوشی ها هم نرم افزار نصب میشه اما فرمت فایل و نحوه نصب اونا فرق میکنه.درسته؟؟؟؟؟/اگه در این زمینه هم توضیح بدین عالی میشه.

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.پس این خروجی تو هیچ گوشی ساپورت نمیشه؟کسی راه حلی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## ramzdar

خلاصه ما نفهمیدیم
این برنامه اصلاً مخصوص سیمبین هست یا نه؟ اینکه مینوسه Palm
اینم هست که اصلاً این برنامه برای چه نسخه هایی از سیمبین برنامه میسازه؟ S60 , S60v3 کدوم؟
مثلاً میشه باهاش برای N95 برنامه نوشت؟

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

> سلام.پس این خروجی تو هیچ گوشی ساپورت نمیشه؟کسی راه حلی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> اینم هست که اصلاً این برنامه برای چه نسخه هایی از سیمبین برنامه میسازه؟ S60 , S60v3 کدوم؟


صبح به خیر. :بامزه:

----------


## محسن واژدی

> با کدنویسی ویژوال بیسیک 6 یه برنامه مینویسین و در نهایت فایل *sis* تولید میکنین که برای گوشی های موبایل که از *symbian* پشتیبانی میکنند قابل استفاده خواهد بود


مطمئنید که در سیمبین هم پشتیبانی میشود؟

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

> سلام.پس این خروجی تو هیچ گوشی ساپورت نمیشه؟کسی راه حلی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


یا پست های قبلی را نخوندی یا بد خوندی.گفتم که تنها راهش اینه که با برنامه unsis محتوای فایل sis را خارج کرده و کل پوشه که داخلش محتوای فایل sis هست را به موبایل انتقال بدید.
و تو فایل منیجر گوشیتون برید داخل همون پوشه و اون فایلی را که قابلیت اجرایی داره را اجرا کنید.




> اینم هست که اصلاً این برنامه برای چه نسخه هایی از سیمبین برنامه میسازه؟ S60 , S60v3 کدوم؟


شما هم پست های قبلی را خوب نخوندی.چون همین appforge هم مثل خود وی بی قدیمی هست احتمالا نسخه های اولیه symbian ازش پشتیبانی کنن.
موبایل های مثل 6600 یا 6681 یا ازین دست گوشی های قدیمی.




> مطمئنید که در سیمبین هم پشتیبانی میشود؟


صد در صد همینطوره.فرمت sis فرمت نصاب برنامه های symbian هست.



برای راه اندازی و دریافت انواع برنامه های elf میتونید به انجمن های gsmAria یا ir-tci مراجعه کنید.
برای دریافت برنامه برای گوشی های چینی و نحوه نصب اونا در فروم takmobile جستجو کنید.


نحوه دست بردن در گوشی های سونی اریکسون در حدیه که میشه تمام قسمت های نرم افزاری گوشی را تغییر داد.
یا حتی میشه یه گوشی را به گوشی دیگه تبدیل کرد.
من یه گوشی دk550 دارم که تبدیلش کردم به w610  .  
در k550 فایل های swf را نمیشه اجرا کرد در حالی که با w610 این کار انجام پذیره.و با این تبدیل نرم افزاری قابلیت های گوشی بالا رفته.
تقریبا هر بلایی که فکرشو بکنید میشه سر گوشی های سونی اریکسون آورد. از گوش دادن به رادیو بدون استفاده از هدست گرفته تا ضبط اتوماتیک مکالمات.یا حتی عکس گرفتن از صفحه گوشی یا تغییر ظاهر نرم افزاری گوشی
یا عوض کردن آیکون هاش یا هر چیز دیگه که فکرشو بکنید.(یا حتی برنامه elf تبدیل گوشی به دماسنج هم وجود داره!!!)

----------


## محسن واژدی

البته سوال بنده از روی پرسشهای بچه های است که منو هم به شک انداخته!!
پس اگر پشتیبانی میشود، بجز فایل نصب (sis) محتویات کامپایل شده بایستی بر روی همه سری گوشی های nokia (مثلا" N72,N70و...) پشتیبانی شود! اینطور نیست؟

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

> البته سوال بنده از روی پرسشهای بچه های است که منو هم به شک انداخته!!
> پس اگر پشتیبانی میشود، بجز فایل نصب (sis) محتویات کامپایل شده بایستی بر روی همه سری گوشی های nokia (مثلا" N72,N70و...) پشتیبانی شود! اینطور نیست؟


نه متاسفانه.چون Api هایی که در نسخه های اولیه s60 وجود داره در نسخه های بالا مثل s60 v3 وجود نداره و اونایی هم که وجود داره تغییر کرده و با قبلی سازگار نیست.دلیلشم فقط تغییراتی هست که تو سخت افزار ها ایجاد میشه.وفقط api های پایه محدودی هستن که مستقل از سخت افزارن و هیچ تغییری نکردن.یعنی برنامه های ساده را که ازین api ها استفاده کردن میشه روی همه نسخه ها اجرا کرد.

اما معمولا api ها از یک نسخه به نسخه بعد زیاد تغییر نمیکنن.
پس برنامه ای که مال یه ورژن از سیمبیان هست روی یه ورژن بالاتر میشه اجرا کرد.اما بیش از این حد دیگه قابل اجرا نیست.

مثلا فرض کنید تو موبایل های قدیمی از دوربین ضعیف استفاده شده و توابعی هم براش وجود داره و یه برنامه ازین توابع استفاده کرده.
اما تو موبایل های جدید دوربین های جدید با کلی امکانات وجود دارن و مطمئنا توابع جدیدی هم براش وجود داره.اصلا نمیشه انتظار داشت که این نسخه symbian توابع قدیمی را در خودش نگه داره
که سخت افزارش رو هم نداره(چون با مدل جدید تعویض شده).بنابر این این موارد عادی هست.
توی symbian های جدید هم برای اینکه از غیر قابل تشخیص شدن ساپورت برنامه ها کاسته بشه فرمت sisx را معرفی کردن.

توی سیستم عامل های کامپیوتر هم همین وضع هست.توابعی هستن که تو ویندوز 95 وجود دارن ولی تو ویندوز xp تغییر کرده.

----------


## _behnam_

دوستان ای کاش روش ریجستر رو توضیح میدادین

ممنون

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
اینگونه که معلوم است این سریال فقط برای نسخه 3.5 معتبر میباشد، چون محیط ریجستر اطلاعات دیگری را درخواست میکند

----------


## farboodj1375

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز.میشه کسی یه نرم افزار برای Unsis کردن معرفی کنه یا لینکشو بزاره؟؟؟؟

----------


## lesolai

برای سیمبیان ورژن 5 و 6 برنامه ای مثل برنامه هایی که گذاشتید وجود داره؟
منظورم برنامه ای برای ویژال بیسیک که بتونیم باهاش برای ورژن 5 و 6 هم برنامه بنویسیم ، برنامه ای وجود داره؟

----------


## lesolai

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز.میشه کسی یه نرم افزار برای Unsis کردن معرفی کنه یا لینکشو بزاره؟؟؟؟


سلام 
چند برنامه زير را بررسي كنيد

موفق باشيد

----------


## pcdownload.bloghaa.com

> برای سیمبیان ورژن 5 و 6 برنامه ای مثل برنامه هایی که گذاشتید وجود داره؟


شاید  ورژن های جدید appforge موجود باشه که برای این نسخه ها هم بشه برنامه ساخت.باید  تو سایت اصلیش دنبالش بگردی.

در مورد unsis هم من دومی یا unmakeSIS را معرفی میکنم.

----------


## Alireza Pro

خب می شه بگید دقیقا روی چه نوع گوشی هایی کار میکنه برنامه هاش

----------


## ashkan1234

با درود...
دوستان بنده خیلی پیگیره اندروید هستم!
راهی هست بشه با Vb6 واسه اندروید برنامه نوشت(خروجی نرم افزارهای اندروید Apk.)
تا جایی که اطلاع دارم با C++‎ میشه!جدیدا یه نرم افزاری اومده به سی شارپ پیوست میشه که میشه باهاش برنامه اندروید نوشت!
در غیر اینصورت باید اکلیپس جاوا رو نصب کرد!
برنامه نویسی برای موبایل به نظر بنده واسه اندروید،اپل و  ویندوز موبایل خیلی جای پیشریفت بیشتری داره!
چون تقریبا سیستم عامل های سیمبین و جاوا دارن منسوخ میشن!
به هر حال اگه از دوستان عزیزی راهی برای برنامه نویسی در وی بی 6 برای سیستم عامل های فوق که بیان کردم دارند بیان کنند!
با سپاس فراوان!

----------


## SlowCode

نه هچنين چيزي وجود نداره، با vb.net ممكنه ولي واسه vb6 نه.
اين لينك رو هم ببين، يه برنامه ايه با زبان شبيه basic فكر كنم واسه ما بهترين گزينه است.

----------


## ashkan1234

> نه هچنين چيزي وجود نداره، با vb.net ممكنه ولي واسه vb6 نه.
> اين لينك رو هم ببين، يه برنامه ايه با زبان شبيه basic فكر كنم واسه ما بهترين گزينه است.


آره به نظرم خیلی شبیه ویژوال بیسیک بودش!(واقعا از کار کردن با اکلیپس لذتی نمیبرم)
فقط یه مشکلی خروجی نرم افزار رو apk نمیده!!(شاید چون نسخه تریاله واسه همینه)
آیا لینکی دارید واسه نسخه اصلی؟!
با وی بی دات نت چطور میشه واسه اندروید برنامه نوشت؟!!!

----------


## SlowCode

آره خوب مطمئنا اين خيلي سادتره، ولي ايكليپس حرفه اي تره.
منم همين الان نگاهش كردم فكر كنم اگه فرمت zip رو به apk تبديل كني درست بشه شايد هم نشه! بايد امتحان كنيم.



> آیا لینکی دارید واسه نسخه اصلی؟!


سايت هاي ايراني بهترين راه حل اينجور چيزاست :لبخند گشاده!: بفرما: *دانلود*
متاسفانه الان كه يكم جستجو كردم، فهميدم كه اين امكان واسه vb.net هم وجود نداره و فقط واسه #C و ++C موجوده، اين لينك رو هم بخون.

----------


## ashkan1234

> آره خوب مطمئنا اين خيلي سادتره، ولي ايكليپس حرفه اي تره.
> منم همين الان نگاهش كردم فكر كنم اگه فرمت zip رو به apk تبديل كني درست بشه شايد هم نشه! بايد امتحان كنيم.
> 
> سايت هاي ايراني بهترين راه حل اينجور چيزاستبفرما: *دانلود*
> متاسفانه الان كه يكم جستجو كردم، فهميدم كه اين امكان واسه vb.net هم وجود نداره و فقط واسه #C و ++C موجوده، اين لينك رو هم بخون.


 اکلیپس حرفه ای تره ولی باگ داره!مثلا کد رو کاملا درست مینویسی،بعد که ران میکنی ارور میگیره!حتما باید اکلیپس رو ببندی دوباره باز کنی،به نظرم اصلا هم کار کردن باهاش جالب نیست!(گاهی هم باید کامی رو ریست کنی)
در مورد فایل زیپ هم ربطی به تغییر زیپ به Apk نداره!چون فایل زیپ شده رو اگه باز کنید میبینید که همون فایلی که با نرم افزار ذخیره کردی!
بله بنده هم عرض کرده بودم که فقط با C#‎ ,C++‎ میشه نوشت!
دستت درد نکنه داداش محسن که وقت گذاشتی.زحمت کشیدی!
موفق باشی!

----------


## SlowCode

آهان باید compile رو بزنی، قبلش هم باید مسیرهای sdkو.. رو مشخص کنی که خودش ازت میپرسه، آقا منکه شروعش کردم شما رو نمیدونم.

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام



> آقا من که شروعش کردم شما رو نمیدونم.


خیلی خوبه
یخورده پیش رفتی، نتیجش رو به ما هم بگو که بفهمیم ارزش داره روش وقت بذاریم یا نه و قابلیت برنامه هاش تا چه حده



> بله بنده هم عرض کرده بودم که فقط با C#‎‎‎ ,C++‎‎‎ میشه نوشت!


البته ظاهرا با دلفی هم میشه
حالا مطمئن نیستم یا الان میشه یا تو نسخه بعدیش که داره میاد؟!

البته با پایتون هم میشه که  اجرای برنامه هاش نیاز به نصب موتور پایتون داره.

----------

